
Web 2.0 Expo 2007, April 15-18, 2007, San Francisco, California - danielha
http://www.web2expo.com/
======
danielha
It's that time of the year again. Don't forget to register by this Monday if
you plan on going -- you save $200. Students also get 65% off the workshop
package (use coupon code: webex07ftst at registration).

My co-founder, Jason, and I plan on attending. It'll be our first Web2.0 expo.
Is anyone else planning to attend? Any veterans care to share their past
experiences?

